# Sussex New Jersey Plowing Pics!



## tbone3

Well guys, Got a total of about 14 inches by me! I got a few pics I'm gonna put up now and i got a few more ill put up later!

Before the storm









Waiting for more accumulation









Driving to check the first house









First pass is already dusted over, Just about to leave









Will post more later!

Tom


----------



## grandview

So much for cutting this week!


----------



## tbone3

ain't that the truth...


Tom


----------



## Matt10486

thats a nice looking dump.


----------



## Banksy

Matt10486;1334833 said:


> thats a nice looking dump.


I took a beautiful one this morning. No pics though.

That's a sweet F350. Gas or diesel?


----------



## blk90s13

You guys got some real snow ! we got nothing here which is good, its too early to be plowing for me.


I need to do some leafing starting next Monday.


----------



## tbone3

Matt10486;1334833 said:


> thats a nice looking dump.


Thanks man!


----------



## SDP Hauling

got more pics?


----------



## Matt10486

Banksy;1334913 said:


> I took a beautiful one this morning. No pics though.
> 
> That's a sweet F350. Gas or diesel?


As did I.. Next time I promise!
Thumbs Up


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Nice dump truck!


----------



## tbone3

Banksy;1334913 said:


> I took a beautiful one this morning. No pics though.
> 
> That's a sweet F350. Gas or diesel?


Diesel! 7.3l Turbo


----------



## tbone3

blk90s13;1334931 said:


> You guys got some real snow ! we got nothing here which is good, its too early to be plowing for me.
> 
> I need to do some leafing starting next Monday.


Yea it'll be gone by wednesday  lol


----------



## tbone3

Glenn Lawn Care;1335147 said:


> Nice dump truck!


Thanks Man! I appreciate it. Took some hard work and $$ to get to where she is today. Needed new manifolds, oil pan, diff over and thats just the start of it... But it was worth it cause she is one helluva truck. Never let me down once.

Tom


----------



## tbone3

Pics are coming soon!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

tbone3;1334680 said:


> Well guys, Got a total of about 14 inches by me! I got a few pics I'm gonna put up now and i got a few more ill put up later!
> 
> Tom


What mini light bar? im jealous of the snow already!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

blk90s13;1334931 said:


> You guys got some real snow ! we got nothing here which is good, its too early to be plowing for me.
> 
> love your avatar. 6 in a row makes em go.


----------



## jbell36

yeah that's a badass truck


----------



## tbone3

http://www.youtube.com/user/tommycobra33?feature=mhee

New Plowing Series Video!!


----------



## NJjunior973

Tbone, Where are you from in sussex co? Think i have seen your truck around


----------



## tls22

really nice video....plow looks great for those size driveways.....looks like you have agreat handel on that truck also......put some fluid film on that blade and ur set....payup


----------



## tbone3

NJjunior973;1336005 said:


> Tbone, Where are you from in sussex co? Think i have seen your truck around


Sparta/Newton area!


----------



## tbone3

tls22;1336153 said:


> really nice video....plow looks great for those size driveways.....looks like you have agreat handel on that truck also......put some fluid film on that blade and ur set....payup


Thanks man! I really appreciate the kind words! yea the truck works excellent on these driveways. So glad i got a dump instead of a PU. The dump is a great work truck. Thanks man ill definitely do that!

Tom


----------



## NJjunior973

Oh nice, i'm from the wantage area. What a crazy storm, just ot power back yesterday around 4 pm. Nice truck and video btw!


----------



## tbone3

NJjunior973;1336214 said:


> Oh nice, i'm from the wantage area. What a crazy storm, just ot power back yesterday around 4 pm. Nice truck and video btw!


Yea this storm was amazing... Cars stuck left and right. It was good tho cause every car i pushed or towed out they all asked for a business card. So hopefully next storm i get a few more callers!

Thanks a lot,
Tom


----------



## shovelracer

What the heck is leafing? You don't really advertise that do you?


----------



## tbone3

shovelracer;1336257 said:


> What the heck is leafing? You don't really advertise that do you?


you don't really call yourself Shovelracer do you?


----------



## shovelracer

You can call me Mr. Shovelracer. Was that giant limb down yet just above Radcliff when you drove through Sat? I almost drove right into it.


----------



## tbone3

shovelracer;1337345 said:


> You can call me Mr. Shovelracer. Was that giant limb down yet just above Radcliff when you drove through Sat? I almost drove right into it.


oh, thats great!


----------



## ygim

How long does it take you to do your route? I'm hoping I can start leaf clean up next week...


----------



## tbone3

For snowplowing about an hour or two, Im hoping to get about 13 customers this winter for snow plowing, that way i wont have to wait for more accumulation i can just finish the last one and start the first one again.


Tom


----------



## Plow_king

surprised i haven't seen you, used to live in sparta then moved up to fredon.


----------



## Pinky Demon

I love seeing nice, old work trucks getting some TLC and keep on rolling. Hope she takes care of you this year. 

P.S.: Fluid Film the damn plow!


----------



## tbone3

Pinky Demon;1341371 said:


> I love seeing nice, old work trucks getting some TLC and keep on rolling. Hope she takes care of you this year.
> 
> P.S.: Fluid Film the damn plow!


Thanks a lot man! I really appreciate the kind words! Don't worry fluid film is on the list. Just outta curiosity, do you add it when the paint is on the plow or when its bare metal?

Tom


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

tbone3;1341815 said:


> Thanks a lot man! I really appreciate the kind words! Don't worry fluid film is on the list. Just outta curiosity, do you add it when the paint is on the plow or when its bare metal?
> 
> Tom


anytime you please, dry works best.


----------



## Ne1

Nice looking truck. Appears real clean for the year.


----------



## Pinky Demon

tbone3;1341815 said:


> Thanks a lot man! I really appreciate the kind words! Don't worry fluid film is on the list. Just outta curiosity, do you add it when the paint is on the plow or when its bare metal?
> 
> Tom


Anytime you want as long as the blade is dry-ish. Spray it on thick and then spread it evenly with a rag.

It also works great on the bottom door seals so they don't rot out, FYI.


----------



## tbone3

Well guys, I might as well update this thread. We are expecting 8 inches where i am at. So be on the look out for lots of pics along with another plowing series video!!! Its about time more snow gets here LOL


Tom


----------



## fordtruck661

What brand are the 4 led flashing lights you have? Also synchronize them damn things


----------



## tbone3

HERE WE GO FIRST STORM OF 2012! lol

Put the plow on 2 days before we where supposed to get snow... 









Breakfast at 430









Paperwork time!! 









Nice mag to read while waiting for more snow to fall









Tom


----------



## tbone3

Continued
Route 15 deserted









Took a quick piss lol









Yum









Snowy


----------



## tbone3

7-11 pizza is actually really good for 9 bucks









More to come. Got like 4 more on my camera

Tom


----------



## tbone3

One more i missed...









Tom


----------



## tbone3

Surprised no one commented... Bump to the top.


----------



## mkwl

Passenger plates on that beast?


----------



## tbone3

Yea :realmad:. Come spring it will have commercials, along with full lettering not magnets.


Tom


----------



## Harford13

Very Nice!


----------



## snowfighter83

thats a bad a$$ truck. thanks for the pics n vids. keep em coming.


----------



## dirtyscag

Thats a nice truck and vid.


----------



## tbone3

Harford13- Thank you!
Snowfighter83- Thank you bro, I appreciate the kind words.
Dirtyscag- Thanks man

New Plowing Video!!





Tom


----------



## coyote

The problem with Jersey is that the snow is usually gone in 1 or 2 days...nice truck


----------



## STIHL GUY

i love that 7.3 ...looks real nice


----------



## tbone3

New Video!! Truck update






Tom


----------



## E-MAN NY

*7-11 pizza?*

You know, i go to my 7-11 everyday for coffee and have wondered about the pizza? It does look good.....gonna try it later!


----------



## K1500 4x4

post up picks with the new grill cant wait to see it!


----------



## Slushpuppy

Saw your dump on CL Why you selling it??


----------



## tbone3

Business is slow, actually very slow. Didnt get the contracts i was supposed to get. So im selling the truck, trailer, mowers and everything and going to start my own hot shot trucking business. I got a contract for that already. Hauling restored and un restored muscle cars to Nebraska. So thats a start already. 

Are you interested? All i have left is the truck, and the John Deere 997 zero turn. 


Tom


----------



## Slushpuppy

I love the truck but i have no use for it right now....too bad its not a loaded xlt id throw a nice alum flatbed on it and us it as a DD instead of my cummins. I love those obs fords.


----------



## tbone3

Well good news is that I'm not selling it anymore! With how much $ i have into it no point in selling it. Still gonna make videos of plowing next winter!!!


Tom


----------

